# hood wont pop



## nismo79 (Aug 20, 2005)

i just bought a 94 sentra xe with 139000 on the O.D. and the hood wont pop. other than that fith gear doesn't work. just wondering if this has happend to anyone here? i cant get a hold of my brother who i bought it from. i only paid a dollar though so i cant complain. anyone have any idea's . greatly appreciated ,thankyou.


----------



## robbie (Aug 21, 2005)

nismo79 said:


> i just bought a 94 sentra xe with 139000 on the O.D. and the hood wont pop. other than that fith gear doesn't work. just wondering if this has happend to anyone here? i cant get a hold of my brother who i bought it from. i only paid a dollar though so i cant complain. anyone have any idea's . greatly appreciated ,thankyou.


I have the same prob with my LE. It happend right after I bumped the front end pretty hard. What I do it get someone to pull up on the hood while I pull the lever.
HTH


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Are you pulling the inside release under the dash, then lifting up on the second one under the hood? There is a notch in the front where you can slide your hand in and lift up on the secondary latch. Not sure you were aware of that. Lubricating the locking mechanism, once you get it opened may be helpful. Maybe it is sticking. Or maybe it is out of alignment.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Catman said:


> Are you pulling the inside release under the dash, then lifting up on the second one under the hood? There is a notch in the front where you can slide your hand in and lift up on the secondary latch. Not sure you were aware of that. Lubricating the locking mechanism, once you get it opened may be helpful. Maybe it is sticking. Or maybe it is out of alignment.


nope. id say his car was hit in front (not that it would show [these cars are TANKS]) i have the same problem. you need to have someone hold the hood-opener-thingy while you pull the hood up, and then release the safety latch. 



*SUGGESTION*: a handball is a perfect tool to open the hood when you dont have a friend with you, just wedge it under the hood release thats insode the car, it fits perfect and it only cost a dolla'


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

There's a small spring in the latch mechanism that extends when you pull the release for your hood. If that spring broke off then your hood release is completely disabled. You'll have to reach somehow inside the latch mechanism and move the latch manually... oh and replace that spring of course before you close your hood back.


----------



## nismo79 (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks everyone i got it. just needed someone to pull up on it at the same time. :hal:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My hood sticks due to the gradual failure of the rubber seal...it's disintegrating and going from solid rubber to sticky goo. I have to reach out and whack the hood while pulling on the release; that's kind of tough to do with a torn rotator cuff.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be that the hood bumpers are worn/out of adjustment too! Check the little black rubber bumpers and adjust them up a little bit to put tension on the hood. If they are worn out our damaged they should be replaced, nissan part number 62840-D0100 $4.37 each at nissanparts2u.com. If the hood latch spring is bad, that spring is not servicable thru nissan and you would have to replace the hood latch. Nissan part number 65601-65Y00 $23.12 on nissanparts2u.com, try adjusting the hood bumpers first...


----------

